# Advice on place to Stay Possible Grand Canyon Trip



## jojo777 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello all, 

I am looking for some advice.  My husband and I are taking my newhew 18, a 22 and 25 year old as well as a 6 and 8 year old on a trip next year for my nephews graduation.  Normally we go to Aruba each year, however my nephew is not much of a beach goer.  I was considering maybe the Grand Canyon.  I like a nice resort with a nice pool-upscale.  I also love the beach, but I need somewhere that will make him happy with activities to do other than the beach and pool.  

I am looking for suggestions.  I also would like to know where you would stay if you wanted to go to the Grand canyon.  I am from the East Coast. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Jo-Ann


----------



## Red Rox (Oct 4, 2009)

Sedona is about 2 hours from the Grand Canyon NP and makes an ideal base for a TS vacation including the GC. Check to see what resorts are available in Sedona on your exchange list and come back with specific questions.


----------



## jojo777 (Oct 4, 2009)

The nearest airport to Sedona is Phoenix.  Maybe I would be better off starying in Phoenix and driving 1 day to the Grand canyon.  Is Phoenix a better area?


----------



## Rose Pink (Oct 4, 2009)

jojo777 said:


> The nearest airport to Sedona is Phoenix. Maybe I would be better off starying in Phoenix and driving 1 day to the Grand canyon. Is Phoenix a better area?


 
Phoenix is a sprawling metropolitan area that includes the suburbs such as Scottsdale, Mesa, etc.  You will find golf and swimming pools and shopping and some hiking.

Sedona is a much smaller and quaint area with gorgeous red rock, golfing, swimming pools and shopping and lots of hiking opportunities.  

If I had my druthers, I'd choose Sedona because I already live in metropolitan sprawl and would prefer something more relaxed.  I don't like crowds.  I don't like traffic.  Sedona has scenery in every direction you look.


----------



## stevedmatt (Oct 4, 2009)

To keep them all interested, the Scottsdale area is probably better IMO, but it is a nice drive to the GC (about 5 hours). Sedona is about half way to the GC.


----------



## planada (Oct 4, 2009)

I agree with the above poster. Sedona is great for a day trip and is beautiful and not to be missed, but all the kids (young and old alike) will have a better time and enjoy Phoenix more. Just do not come after the first few weeks in June as it will be hot although the weather should be great in Sedona, Flagstaff and the Grand Canyon. Stay at Marriotts Desert Ridge or the Westin Kierland for the nicest accomodations and do a day trip (possibly spending one night in Flagstaff or Sedona) up to the Grand Canyon.


----------



## Red Rox (Oct 5, 2009)

Note that the OPs primary destination is the Grand Canyon. The closest TS resort options to the GCNP would be in Flagstaff. Next closest would be Sedona. PHX/Scottsdale as noted is about a 5 hour drive from the GCNP. That is NOT a day trip. And if this vacation will be taking place after graduation, then Sedona or Flagstaff would be a much more appealing climate. PHX after Memorial Day is pretty hot.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 5, 2009)

Use the search button and search for "Grand Canyon," for lots of good suggestions in previous posts.


----------



## dms1709 (Oct 5, 2009)

We did that trip last year.  Stayed in Phoenix, at the Marriott Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge.   We then stayed one day in Sedona and then on to the Grand Canyon, spend the night at El Tovar Hotel. It is a long drive, but don't know how you could get there any faster, maybe some one who is more familar with the area could advise.  We loved staying in the El Tovar hotel,  early in the morning the place was alive with animals and the view is spectacular, it was one of those places that is nothing short of amazing.   We were there in the early fall.  There are other places to stay, but for the National Park you need to go through Xantera.  

Donna


----------



## lprstn (Oct 5, 2009)

We stayed in Las Vegas.  I had a 14yr, 12yr, 8yr, 5yr and it was a great home base for us.  We went to Lake Meade, Grand Canyon, Las Vegas, Disneyland.


Here is what we did when we went there.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=101333


----------



## thheath (Oct 5, 2009)

I think the person asking about the Grand Canyon needs to do more research of the area and what it has to offer.  In the park area pools are limited, seasonal and the nearest beach is a long way off.   

If your ultimate destination is the canon then I would recommend staying in the park which would mean one of the lodges.  Day tripping to the park doesn't do it justice.  You would spend more time driving then site seeing.

Here is the link to the company that runs the lodges in the GC:

http://www.xanterra.com/


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 5, 2009)

One of the problems is that you have a lot of people that you want to please. Personally, I would rather stay in Sedona. We have stayed at a timeshare there and had no trouble finding lots to do during the week including a tour of the Grand Canyon. Sedona has spectacular scenery but that may not have the same appeal to the younger ones. For that matter they may not want to spend more than a day at the Grand Canyon. For us, a day was plenty of time to see what we wanted to at the Grand Canyon. At the time you are planning to go, the weather will definitely be a lot more pleasant than the Phoenix area. On the other hand Scottsdale is a great place to stay and there is lots to do in the metro Phoenix area if you don't mind hot weather and a large city. Las Vegas is another option that you may want to consider.

I would do some more research and discuss the options with everybody that is going so you can pick a place that will satisfy all of you.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 6, 2009)

*National Parks vs. Resort*

Please consider that the National Parks lodging is not designed to be luxe and that typical resort activities are not available within the parks. Soaking up and marveling at nature's beauty, maybe hiking, or attending ranger-led lectures and would be reasons to visit the Grand Canyon.  Even the El Tovar Hotel, which is an historic treasure and the most expensive lodging within the park, would not meet the standards of someone expecting the Ritz-Carlton or Westin amenities.

Sedona would provide luxury resort accommodations along with scenic beauty and is close enough for a day trip to the Grand Canyon.  Or, Las Vegas provides a more stimulating vibe with lots of hotel choices and, from there you could book a day trip to the Grand Canyon for a quick look-see ala the Griswalds.


----------



## Dollie (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are really interested in seeing the Grand Canyon, then besides spending time at the south rim, also spend some time at the north rim.  For either rim, you need to make reservations for the lodges at least a year in advance.  And as everyone has said, the lodges are not resorts.  However, there is lots to do and see.  Be sure to look into the free park ranger programs which are very interesting.


----------



## northpole (Oct 19, 2009)

We visited the Grand Canyon last year and we stayed in St. George Utah.  The side of the rim that we saw is called the "North Rim", it is not as glitsy as the south rim (which has more lodges and an IMAX theatre) but the north side is known to be more natural and "organic".  There is a nice lodge, great dining room overlooking the canyon and plenty of hikes (and a mule ride down into the canyon).  We specifically went to see the north rim because we wanted to have more of a natural experience.  St. George is also close to Zion Canyon and Bryce Canyon which are also spectacular.  

We stayed at WorldMark St. George.  St. George is a very clean and moral city (compared with LV) with golf courses, shopping and restaurants.  It's an easy 2 hour drive from Vegas, so flying in isn't much of a problem.  We actually stayed at the North Rim Lodge for one night, just for the experience. When we arrived in St. George I called up the reservation line and asked for any 1 night stay that they had avalable in the next 14 days, and there were quite a few options we could chose from.  There are also nice lodges at Bryce and Zion Canyons.


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 20, 2009)

northpole said:


> St. George is a very clean and moral city (compared with LV) with golf courses, shopping and restaurants.



Are you implying that Las Vegas is an immoral city?


----------



## northpole (Oct 20, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> Are you implying that Las Vegas is an immoral city?



Vegas markets itself as "Sin City".  In fact I saw a billboard there that stated "7 deadly sins?  We demand a recount!"


----------



## shagnut (Oct 20, 2009)

Sedona!!!! There is so much to see and do there. Pink Jeep Tour, Indian Ruins, most resorts have nice pools. Phoenix is a big city!!  shaggy


----------

